# Lightweight 37mm non QR Seatpost Clamp?



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Hola

i'm looking for a lightweight non QR seatpost clamp for my 09 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR carbon frame build.

Specialized has one that's 36.9mm, that seems to be my only option?

Woodman on their website has a Death Grip SL Ti in 36.6mm, but nothing comes up with a Google search - except the www dot woodmancomponents dot com page with the clamp.

...does anyone know of any alternatives?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

KCNC sells up to a 35.6mm (I know, because I have one), but I can't find info one their site about many other sizes. In fact, the largest they have listed is 34.9. Have you checked eBay?

I could totally see Specialized requiring such a huge clamp just so you'd have to go to them for replacement.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i've been looking for a few months, ebay, every bike shop i can think of.

Plan B would be to purchase the largest Woodman Death Grip SL Ti i can find, then nicely ask my father in law to machine it out to 36.9 (he has a machine shop).


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

That's just under .012" larger inner diameter for the clamp so you'll have to make sure to fixture it very solidly to machine that slight amount from the inner diameter. An option may be to hone it since it won't take much. A brake cylinder hone would possibly work fine to do it and you can check with an inside micrometer. As long as the stones can smoothly pass over the gap in the clamp body which they should, that's how I'd opt to do it. I'm pleased with my Woodman clamp in the 31.8 flavor.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for the info. no probs with milling out clamps ect, my father in law manufactures precision componants, sometimes contracts for NASA.

i've a 31.8 Deathgrip SL Ti on my S-Works Epic M5 - Woodman SL componants are a work of art - shame i cannot find one in 36.6mm listed on the Woodman website - do they exist?


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Hope makes 36.4 (Trek Fuel) sized seatpost clamps. I know because I have 2 of them on the two Fuel frames hanging in my garage. LOL


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

You can always contact Bernhard at BTP for a custom carbon clamp at 6-7 grams....he did a few ones in 36.0 mmm for Trek MTBs


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

great, thanks for the info.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i settled for this (apparently) 6g 36.9mm carbon composite seatpost clamp @ $40 + $7 postage from ebay seller pups83. 

it holds the seatpost tight + its very light - i'm happy now.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

you could always try one of these, I can get a pic of one on my scale tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You can get those clamps in Titanium


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

(argh!) i've 2 of those on the fuel line on my 1958 Vespa GS - they are cheaper than chips compared to what i've bought.

i'll be interested to know what they weigh.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I've ordered one of those Clamps too from the same seller - seems really nice !


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> I've ordered one of those Clamps too from the same seller - seems really nice !


top bloke, Deutsche Post were abit slower than usual to SoCal - not his fault, def worth the wait.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

I see these guys at a local spot standing around and handing each others bike to the other and hoisting 'em up and try and guess what each bike might weigh...it's a humorous site cuz it happens everytime. Last time somebody was talking about clamp weights...small world.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Got more pics of yours ?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> Got more pics of yours ?


thanks for asking.

seatpost pics: http://flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/sets/72157612843250178/

09 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR frame build build pics: http://flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/sets/72157610185513988/

...i'm doing the initial build with a lean towards mountain biking rather than weenieism - but i've future upgrades planned that will hopefully drop about 400g.


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> i settled for this (apparently) 6g 36.9mm carbon composite seatpost clamp @ $40 + $7 postage from ebay seller pups83.
> 
> it holds the seatpost tight + its very light - i'm happy now.


I'm looking for that clamp - all I see is $85 + shipping.

Do you have a link?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Link please...


----------



## Monticone (Nov 30, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> Hola
> 
> i'm looking for a lightweight non QR seatpost clamp for my 09 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR carbon frame build.
> 
> ...


I think that Carbon-Ti X-Clamp 2 36.9 mm (15,2 grams) could be an intersting option. :thumbsup:


----------

